# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πληροφορίες για western rosella

## giannispeshtanis

γεια σας!!!! θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας για πληροφορίες σχετικά με western rosella.
αν υπάρχει κάποιο άρθρο να μου υποδείξετε!
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου φίλέ μου ! Ενωείς αυτό το πουλι?  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Υπάρχει ένα θέμα

----------


## giannispeshtanis

ναι, για αυτό το πτηνό..... αλλά δεν είδα κάποιο θέμα που να λέει γι αυτό το πτηνό. πχ για τις καθημερινές συνήθειες, την διατροφή, πως ξεχωρίζουμε τα 2 φύλα, διάρκεια ζωής, συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας κτλ

----------


## andreas142

Γιάννη δες αυτό το θέμα  εχώ την εντύπωση πως μπορεί να σε βοήθήσει http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## giannispeshtanis

ναι,το διάβασα αυτό το θέμα.... αλλά δεν λέει πολλές πληροφορίες... 
βέβαια θα ψάξω στο ίντερνετ και αν βρω, θα το ανεβάσω.....

----------


## andreas142

έχει ενας φίλος μου rozela στο μαγαζί που την αγόρασε του είπαν πως ζεί 25 ετή . τρώει αυτή την τροφή 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us  είναι γενικά πουλάκι που έχει εντόνη την αίσθηση του φόβου αφού να φανταστείς η rozela του φίλου μου έχασε την ουρά της γιατι την πλησίασε αρκετά και αυτή ταράχτηκέ .Είναι πολύ όμορφα πτηνό κάνει ένα χαρακτηριστικό ήχο kikouuu   kikoyyyyyy .Χρείαζεται σουπιοκοκαλο για να ξύνει την μύτη της .Καθημερινή αλλαγή του νερού της . Επίσης καλό θα είναι να εμπλουτίζεις την διατροφή της με φρούτακια όπως μιλά , αχλάδια , μπαναάνες που στην αρχή για να τα συνιθίζει θα τα βάζεις αλλέσμένα μέσα στα σποράκια της . Η τίμη της στα pet shop κύμενεται apo 85 εώς 130 eyru . Αυτός ο φίλος μου την είχε πάρει 130 apo αθήνα 9 μηνών ηλίκιας το πουλί και την β΄ρήκα καλαμάτα με 85 εuru .Ας μίλησει όμως και κάποιός πιο γνώστης πάνω στο θέμα

----------


## giannispeshtanis

αντρέα, έχω ακούσει πως είναι ευαίσθητα σαν τα gouldians (σε θέμα θερμοκρασίας, δηλαδή δεν αντέχουν σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες) ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο??

----------


## andreas142

Γιάννη αυτό δε το γνωρίζω πιθανολογώ όμως ότι ισχύει διότι η ροζέλα είναι παπαγάλος και ο παπαγάλος κατάγεταί από θερμά κλίματα οπότε φαντάζομαι πως ίσως ισχύει. Βέβαία τα παπαγαλάκια Mpatzi eχώ ακούσει πως προσιδιάζουν πολύ στο κλίμα της Ελλάδας καθ΄ότι η χώρα καταγωγής τους η Αυστραλία έχει πανομοιότυπο κλίμα με εμάς τωραδ δεν γνωρίζω εάν οι ροζέλες μοίαζουν στο θέμα αυτό με ta baggy .Κάτι αλλό που έχω ακούσει απο παιδιά του φόρουμ και θελλώ να στ πώ είναι πως οι παπαγαλόι είναι ευσπροσάρμοστά πουλία δηλάδη εάν συνιθίσουν την αργή αλλάγη του κλίματος δηλάδηαπο καλοκαίρι πρός χειμώνα σε  εξωτερική κλύβα πολλές φορές ταυτίζονται με το κλίμα της αλλοδαπης προς αυτούς πατρίδας . Επίσης δεν ξέρω εάν γνωρίζεις το είδος ringneck το οποίο ζεί πλέον ελεύθερα στα μεγάλα αστικά κεντρά της χώρα μας και μάλιστα αναπαράγεται .Παντώς καλό θα ήταν  να απαντη΄σει κάποιος πόιο γνώστης  στο θέμα αυτό

----------


## andreas142

Γνώμη μου είναι το χειμώνα να μένει εντός του σπιτιού και δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## giannispeshtanis

παιδιά και κάτι ακόμα: πώς ξεχωρίζουμε αρσενικό-θηλυκό??

----------


## andreas142

θα σε γελάσω αυτό δε το γνωρίζω καθόλου ενα μελός του forum που καλέιται τραπεζίτης έχει ροζελες στειλ του p.m. και ρώτα τον

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη εδώ θα διαβάσεις τα πάντα για τις ροζέλες καθώς για άλλα πολλά.

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

----------


## andreas142

Παρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα αυτή ! με πολύ καλές πληροφορίες για  τις ροζέλες!

----------

